# Chrome Shadow Paint -- Anyone ?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Chrome Shadow comes from Italy


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Ooooh! That Chameleon looks interesting.... I could see some dashboard trim in that!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

IIRC, it cost about 20k for that paint job!
Never make it here, some of the components are NOT legal in the USA.

damn nice paint though.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

That paint is the nicest...Ryan Castro has had his turbo E36 widebody painted Chrome Shadow recently. He had it imported into the US from Europe. Paint loooks awesome on his car but you can see some difference between the OEM chrome shadow on the concept M3 and M5 than on his car. Expensive paint job too..


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Cool! I could get a paint job that costs 5 times as much as the car!

I dunno - I think it'd be :bling: on anything other than an M3 CSL.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Cool! I could get a paint job that costs 5 times as much as the car!
> 
> I dunno - I think it'd be :bling: on anything other than an M3 CSL.


Make that anything other than an M3 with 19" wheels

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

geez...to powdercoat a whole car must be $$$. Plastic accepts the coating the same as the metal?


----------

